# 41st Annual Tejano Super car Show



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

1st Time ever LRM Sanctioned event for 2013 tour!!
I just want to welcome everyone to this years 2 day car show The Greatest CAR show On Earth", i also would like to invite everyone that hasn't been to the show,its going to be a good one already have some pretty nic"e rides coming in, and Hall of Fame Car clubs from Coast to Coast, the Texas Death Match Car Hop Championships are all set to be a thrill! To register or for info just feel free to visit our web site www.tejanosupercarshow.com?register.php you can fax us the entry form and the credit card form and the rest is history, we have 7 bldgs including a brand new grey plastic floor on the show floor Coliseum,Vendors are welcomed and of course the food!! lots of Mexican food and three big stages with all kinds of music including two of the Greatest Tejano artist in the World, La Mafia and Emilio Navaira on Sat. Nite and Sunday evening CASH OUT-REKLUSE-MS KRAZIE-SNOW THA PRODUCT and many more
Again thanks to Calfias Arizona,Dallas El Chuco,Houston, Pasadena, Lubbock,Odessa, Midland, Amarillo,El Valle de Tejas,Ft Worth,San Antonio so many cities and clubs !!! THANKS TO ALL!!! iMPALAS MAGAZINE BOMBS MAGAZINE BOMBS UNITED Tickets can be bought on line or at any O'reilly Auto Parts in Texas and Southwestern N.M. V.I.P. can also be bought on line 


​2012 tscs lrm flyer.jpg


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Impalas Magazine & American Bombs Magazine will be in the House again all way from Calfias!!!!


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

Dropped the application in the mail today and got the room booked. See you then. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

Tejano lowrider said:


> 1st Time ever LRM Sanctioned event for 2013 tour!!
> I just want to welcome everyone to this years 2 day car show The Greatest CAR show On Earth", i also would like to invite everyone that hasn't been to the show,its going to be a good one already have some pretty nic"e rides coming in, and Hall of Fame Car clubs from Coast to Coast, the Texas Death Match Car Hop Championships are all set to be a thrill! To register or for info just feel free to visit our web site www.tejanosupercarshow.com?register.php you can fax us the entry form and the credit card form and the rest is history, we have 7 bldgs including a brand new grey plastic floor on the show floor Coliseum,Vendors are welcomed and of course the food!! lots of Mexican food and three big stages with all kinds of music including two of the Greatest Tejano artist in the World, La Mafia and Emilio Navaira on Sat. Nite and Sunday evening CASH OUT-REKLUSE-MS KRAZIE-SNOW THA PRODUCT and many more
> Again thanks to Calfias Arizona,Dallas El Chuco,Houston, Pasadena, Lubbock,Odessa, Midland, Amarillo,El Valle de Tejas,Ft Worth,San Antonio so many cities and clubs !!! THANKS TO ALL!!! iMPALAS MAGAZINE BOMBS MAGAZINE BOMBS UNITED Tickets can be bought on line or at any O'reilly Auto Parts in Texas and Southwestern N.M. V.I.P. can also be bought on line
> 
> ...


2012tscs sweepstakes flyer.jpg SWEEPSTAKES


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

teach said:


> Dropped the application in the mail today and got the room booked. See you then. :thumbsup:


Great! See you there Main Floor baby!!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

tempted to take something out there....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*LATINS FINEST IE BC CALIFORINA PLANNING ON HITTING IT. :thumbsup:*


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

promo sATURDAY FINAL.jpg
www.tejanosupercarshow.com?register.php


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

always at great show nick best show in texas keep up the good work bro gona try to make it next year


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*LATIN KUSTOMS CRUIZING IN FROM PASADENA/HOUSTON! CANT MISS OUT ON A GREAT SHOW!!*


----------



## k louie (Jul 17, 2006)

Try to get Monday off work so I can take a ride out there


----------



## Movin' Violation (Jun 9, 2011)

Movin' Violation will be there unveiling our latest design just in time for Christmas... Old School Baby! 

We'll have all of our designs for men and women. Looking forward to seeing everyone there!


----------



## low82REGAL (Jan 10, 2010)

TRANQUIL CC IN THA HOUSE !!!! It's going down:biggrin:


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

ABSOLUTELY THE BEST SHOW IN TEXAS. GREAT JOB BT NIC AND HIS STAFF. THANKS FOR KEEPING THE ONDA ALIVE. :thumbsup:


----------



## Movin' Violation (Jun 9, 2011)

TTT


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

T T T Can't wait!!!


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

TTT tickets bought and room booked see you guys next weekend can't wait.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Can't wait...:h5:


----------



## PuroPaDelante (Apr 3, 2012)

ONDA will be in da house TTT....


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm sad to say I won't be attending this years show. have another event I am attending in Califas. Disculpa Carnal. I have a chance to go to the Majestics New Years day Picnic and Tickets and Room Killed it.But Prophecy Will Be In The House in 2013 Believe that.


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

Where is everyone staying, any suggestions :dunno:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

3 more days till we head out


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

RML3864 said:


> Where is everyone staying, any suggestions :dunno:


Don't know about everyone else but I am staying at holiday inn on 42nd street it is decent and only about 3 miles down the street from the show.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

*Kraz Kutting *Car Club plaques, Lowrider Bike parts, Lowrider parts Grills Etc for all Impala's, G body's and B bodies will be there selling away and taking orders. We plan to have our end of year sale at the show so hit us up for sure.*

*


----------



## ImpalasYC (Apr 18, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## xtinataguba (Nov 14, 2012)

how i wish we could watch this!


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

i cant wait :run:


----------



## Blue Demon 94 (Feb 24, 2010)

GHETTO DREAMS CC - MIDLAND, TX WILL BE IN THA HOUSE!!!! 2 DAYS & COUNTING!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LATINS FINEST INLAND EMPIRE BIKE CLUB CALIFORINA ON THE ROAD


----------



## jett06 (Dec 3, 2006)

Low-life Oklahoma City already in Odessa brought 2 blazers out


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Impalas Magazine on the Road make sure to stop by the booth!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Headed out this afternoon.. everybody be safe


----------



## lacon13 (Oct 12, 2009)

Devoted onez san angelo heading out


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LATINS FINEST SOCAL BC in EL PASO,TX see ya there :h5:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

mr.widow-maker said:


> LATINS FINEST SOCAL BC in EL PASO,TX see ya there :h5:


Represent baby, represent.


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

MAKE SURE TO POST UP THEM PICS HOMIES !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*Got this from my boy Greg. he took his ride to the show all the way from Stockton, ca.!!!:thumbsup: Reppn Impalas CC !!







*


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Pics


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:uffin:N E PIX OF THE HOP?uffin::420::thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Latin Kustoms (Pasadena, TX) Line Up (November 17-18, 2012):


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

Looking good out there ...


Aztlan_Exile said:


> Latin Kustoms (Pasadena, TX) Line Up (November 17-18, 2012):


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Latin kustoms always got a clean line.up


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

Badass show


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

Great show, much respect for everyone there!


----------



## Blue Demon 94 (Feb 24, 2010)

GHETTO DREAMS CC FROM MIDLAND,TX WAS IN THE HOUSE!!!! GREAT SHOW AND AWESOME PEOPLE!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:





GHETTO DREAMS MEMBER WITH JOE RAY!!!!!









THANKS FOR THE GOOD WEEKEND!!!!! LOOKING FORWARD TO NEXT YEAR!!!!!!


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

where's all the pics?


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

Who won the hop???


----------



## ImpalasYC (Apr 18, 2008)

Impalas c.c. Line up. 15 deep


----------



## ImpalasYC (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## ImpalasYC (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## ImpalasYC (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## ImpalasYC (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## ImpalasYC (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## ImpalasYC (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## ImpalasYC (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## ImpalasYC (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## ImpalasYC (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## ImpalasYC (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## ImpalasYC (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## ImpalasYC (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## ImpalasYC (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## ImpalasYC (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

84 BLAZER said:


> Latin kustoms always got a clean line.up


GRACIAS CARNAL!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Some Pics of the Cars:




























:fool2:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Bad a$$ show....


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

you came out Alex


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> MAKE SURE TO POST UP THEM PICS HOMIES !!!:thumbsup:


Sup Louie I got a few pics homie 



HMART1970 said:


> Great show, much respect for everyone there!


Latin Kustoms had the sexiest rides in there line up!!! Much Respect 



ImpalasYC said:


>


Impalas showed strong very nice line up


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

we showed up late but better late then never uffin:








angle shots


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

this 63 had the cleanest rims at show Just my 2 cents


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

El Callejero said:


> Sup Louie I got a few pics homie
> 
> 
> *Latin Kustoms had the sexiest rides in there line up!!! Much Respect*
> ...


*
MUCH RESPECT HOMIE.....YOU RIGHT IMPALAS C.C. WAS ON POINT!*


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

BIG BOB MAJESTICS NORTH TEXAS 63 SHOT FOR LOWRIDER MAGAZINE


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

INKED1 DEUCE MAJESTICS NORTH TEXAS SHOT FOR LOWRIDER MAGAZINE


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

PRIMO MAJESTICS NORTH TEXAS 1ST PLACE


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

LEGENDARY CARS


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

JOE LATIN KUSTOMS


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*REPPING IN ODESSA




























































































































































































*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*DIRTY LAID THA FUCK OUT!!




























































































*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

NICE PICS!


----------



## Mr.LoWrId3r (Jan 14, 2011)

Nice pics thanks sharing.


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

Mr.LoWrId3r said:


> Nice pics thanks sharing.


No problem homie!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

Skim said:


> NICE PICS!


THANKS TONY


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## cilla77 (Jun 12, 2010)

:thumbsup:


HMART1970 said:


> [/QUO:thumbsup:TE]


----------



## cilla77 (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TRAVLED all the way from CALIFORINA to attend this show n lemme tell u. Its a show U DONT WANNA MISS. 
LATINS FINEST INLAND EMPIRE BIKE CLUB


----------



## jrod6676 (Sep 10, 2012)

impalas


----------



## jrod6676 (Sep 10, 2012)

impalas


----------

